
Apple and Mental Health Issues, Employees Speak on Hostile Environment - magicmu
https://mic.com/articles/154788/apple-employees-say-their-mental-health-issues-came-from-alleged-hostile-work-environment
======
anonqqq
These are Cupertino engineer complaints or customer service complaints?

~~~
jack9
> Before he worked for Apple's call center, Ben* had a clean bill of mental
> health

Employee complaints of all sorts.

